# Name for PAL Number?



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy came with UKC paperwork, which I’ve never touched. I’d like to get her AKC trick dog titles, which, if I’m understanding correctly, will require a PAL (purebred alternative listing) number.

Now that she’s spayed, I’m good to proceed with the application, but I have one question, which is probably very silly:

What name should I put on the form? It explicitly states “*not call name*”:



https://s3.amazonaws.com/cdn-origin-etr.akc.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/09/25134419/PAL.pdf


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Just make one up. If you got her from a breeder normally you would use the breeder's kennel name, but you don't have to. Zephyr is "Degana West Wind". Degana is his breeder's kennel name. You could use "Pretty Peggy" which includes her call name.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Are we coming up with pseudo kennel names for Peggy? I vote for Peggy Sue Got Married!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

reraven123 said:


> Just make one up. If you got her from a breeder normally you would use the breeder's kennel name, but you don't have to. Zephyr is "Degana West Wind". Degana is his breeder's kennel name. You could use "Pretty Peggy" which includes her call name.


Ah! I was thinking of something like “Pretty Peggy Sue” or something else inspired by the Buddy Holly lyrics.

I did notice on the UKC registration paperwork the breeder added her kennel name to the start of the name field, with the rest left open for me to fill in.

Would it be poor etiquette to omit this on the PAL application? I suppose if I may ever want to proceed with the UKC registration, I should keep her name consistent.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Liz said:


> Are we coming up with pseudo kennel names for Peggy? I vote for Peggy Sue Got Married!


All suggestions welcome! But also trying to understand what needs to be included.

_Peggy Sue Got Married_ was on TV the other day. I of course left it on for Peggy to watch.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

It's a courtesy to the breeder to use their kennel name. She can't force you to unless it is included in the purchase contract, but breeders like their kennel name to be used for the dogs they breed.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

reraven123 said:


> It's a courtesy to the breeder to use their kennel name. She can't force you to unless it is included in the purchase contract, but breeders like their kennel name to be used for the dogs they breed.


That makes sense. I’ll include it. Thanks!

And how about this:



PeggyTheParti said:


> I suppose if I may ever want to proceed with the UKC registration, I should keep her name consistent.


Is there a reason I should complete/send in the UKC registration that came with her?

All this stuff is so new to me. I didn’t really see a reason to register her, but maybe I’m missing something obvious.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Not unless you intend to show UKC.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Breeders name West Coast Peggy Sue

Breeders name Don't you Peggy Sue

If you knew Peggy Sue


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

This is exciting!!


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

I made something up. Deacon is "beacon of light"


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy is "WOOL 'N WINDS HIS BOY ELROY"


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Peggy Sue I Love You


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

You can have some fun with the PAL number. Two of my dogs have one, Lily and Misty.

Misty is “Misty girl of NY.” We chose the NY for Misty because there’s a Yorkie named Misty from Vermont who competes in my Misty’s height class and we are often at the same trial, and are actually in the same agility class now. 
Someone suggested the NY when I was registering her and I thought it was a good idea, I thought why not?It’s become a cute trandmark thing with the two of them... there’s Misty NY and Misty Vermont! Of course Misty Vermont has a beautiful full AKC name, and it doesn’t include Vermont, but it‘s a fun thing 😀


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

If you don't want the breeder's name, and you can't use her call name, there's always Née Mabel, (although I think you would need an e without the accent mark.) It will be your little inside joke.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

cowpony said:


> If you don't want the breeder's name, and you can't use her call name, there's always Née Mabel, (although I think you would need an e without the accent mark.) It will be your little inside joke.


That just made me lol.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

You can use the breeder's kennel name if you want, as long as it's not an AKC registered kennel name. As far as names go, as long as you follow the rules about profanity, etc, then whatever you want to call her. I think if you just put her call name, they will add your last name to it?

These are what I've named my dogs for Canine Partners and Purebred Alternative Listing:
Lucky Rat Dog (CP)
Ilka Of Pear Orchard Cemetery (CP)
Speed Queen Leontine Von Washateria (PAL)
Lily Dale- A Melody Unchained (CP)

Oh, and while it's nice to keep both AKC and UKC names the same, you don't need to. AKC allows 36 spaces, and UKC only allows 30, so Leo lost her "Speed Queen" when I listed her with UKC. Other people have abbreviated words in AKC names for UKC, or just used a different name entirely.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

We’ve decided on the name “Rare And True,” from the lyrics to Buddy Holly’s “Peggy Sue.”

Here’s an outtake from my attempts at getting a photo for the application. 🥰










I need help convincing her to look —> that way!


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> We’ve decided on the name “Rare And True,” from the lyrics to Buddy Holly’s “Peggy Sue.”
> 
> Here’s an outtake from my attempts at getting a photo for the application. 🥰
> 
> ...


Have DH entice her with treats? 

She is SO leggy! She should be Named Leggy Sue!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Ava. said:


> Have DH entice her with treats?
> 
> She is SO leggy! She should be Named Leggy Sue!


My autocorrect used to _insist_ that I meant “Leggy” when I’d type “Peggy.”


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> My autocorrect used to _insist_ that I meant “Leggy” when I’d type “Peggy.”


It was a sign!

My phone auto corrects my name to scary... eek!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I need help convincing her to look —> that way!


Try shining a light on the wall?


----------

